# [Java3D] Probleme mit KeyFrame Animationen



## Maxim6394 (1. Jan 2012)

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon ne weile mit verschiedenen tutorials zu java 3d, aber ich komme beim morphing einfach nicht klar. ich habs jetzt geschafft 2 meshes aus 3ds max zu importieren, eine standart kugel und eine deformierte kugel. beide werden korrekt angezeigt wenn ich sie einfach nur in den sceneGraph einfüge. 
ich will jetzt aber eine keyframe animation, wo die eine kugel sich zu der anderen transformiert. ich hab die geometryarrays aus den 3ds dateien rausgeholt, beide haben die gleiche vertex anzahl. ich hab ein alpha objekt und ein morph objekt erzeugt. dazu noch das behavior, aber ich versteh nicht so richtig was ich genau machen soll.
hier der code:


```
Shape3D[] frames;
	GeometryArray[] frameGeom;
```



```
public void loadFrames(String dir)
	{
		String[] frameNames=new String[]{"testSphere02.3DS","testSphere01.3DS"};
		
		this.frames=new Shape3D[frameNames.length];
		int i=0;
		for(String s:frameNames)
		{
			FileWriter ofw=null;
			System.out.println("Loading: "+s);
			
			try{
				
				ModelLoader loader=new ModelLoader();
				loadedScene=loader.load(dir+s);
				if(loadedScene!=null)
				{
					frames[i]=(Shape3D)loadedScene.getSceneGroup().getChild(0).cloneNode(true);

					   Appearance app=new Appearance();
					  
						frames[i].setAppearance(createAppearance());
				
					
					  System.out.println(loadedScene.getSceneGroup().getChild(0));
					  i++;
				}
				
			}catch(Exception e){System.err.println(e);}
		}
	}
```


```
public void playAni()
	{
		
		TransformGroup tg=new TransformGroup();
		
		loadFrames("F:\\3d\\");
		
		frameGeom=new GeometryArray[frames.length];
		int i=0;
		for(Shape3D s:frames)
		{
			
			frameGeom[i]=(GeometryArray)frames[i].getGeometry();
			i++;
		}
		
		Morph morphObj=new Morph(frameGeom,createAppearance());
		morphObj.setCapability(Morph.ALLOW_WEIGHTS_WRITE);
		
		Alpha alpha = new Alpha(-1, 500);
		alpha.setIncreasingAlphaRampDuration(100);	
		morphBehavior morphBehav=new morphBehavior(morphObj,alpha);
	
		tg.addChild(morphObj);
		
		sceneBG.addChild(morphBehav);
		sceneBG.addChild(tg);
	}
```


```
public class morphBehavior extends Behavior
	{
		Morph targetMorph;
		Alpha alpha;
		 WakeupCondition trigger = new WakeupOnElapsedFrames(0);
	
		 
		 morphBehavior(Morph targetMorph, Alpha alpha)
		 {
				this.targetMorph=targetMorph;
				this.alpha=alpha;
				setSchedulingBounds(bounds);
		 }
		 
		public void initialize()
		{
		this.wakeupOn(trigger);
		}
		
		public void processStimulus(Enumeration e)
		{
		
			System.out.println("asdf");
			this.wakeupOn(trigger);
		}
	}
```

kann jemand helfen?

übrigens ist dabei im sceneGraph nur das ausgangsframe zu sehen(je nachdem welche 3ds datei ich zuerst lade), bewegung ist da keine.


----------



## Marco13 (1. Jan 2012)

Das Thema ist so speziell, dass vermutlich kaum jemand "durch draufschauen" die Lösung oder eventuelle Fehler erkennt. Wenn es dafür was leicht testbares gäbe (KSKB + Beispielmeshes) würde ich ggf. im Lauf der Woche mal genauer schauen, aber versprechen kann ich nichts...


----------



## Maxim6394 (1. Jan 2012)

als meshes kann man 2 beliebige 3ds dateien nehmen, nur den namen da ändern. und das grundgerüst ist doch bestimmt bei jeder keyframe animation ähnlich, ich versteh nur nicht genau wie das aussehen soll.

edit:
ich bin jetzt bisschen weiter gekommen, die kugel wechselt jetzt im 2 sekunden takt ihre form, problem ist nur dass die polys wohl überhaupt nicht zusammenhängen.
so sieht das dann mitten in der animation aus.
nur im ausgangs und endframe ist das mesh wie er wartet ohne lücken.

edit: mein fehler, wird wohl am mesh gelegen haben. auf jeden fall kann ich nicht jedes frame als 3ds exporten, weis jemand mit welchem format man sowas in 3ds max macht und dann in java läd?
ich könnte ja vieleicht das fbx format verwenden, da sind auch animationen drin, nur hab ich nichtmal einen einzigen loader dafür gefunden.


----------



## Marco13 (1. Jan 2012)

Worauf sich das EDIT bezog ist nicht ganz klar: OBJ-Dateien kann man ja recht einfach exportieren und in J3D laden...!?


----------



## Maxim6394 (1. Jan 2012)

aber ich will nicht unbedingt für jeden frame in der animation eine obj datei exportieren. was wenn ich da par dutzend frames hab? gibts kein format wo die ganzen frames zusammengefügt werden in einer datei und dann von java ausgelesen werden können?


----------



## Marco13 (1. Jan 2012)

Moment - das Morphing ist für die Animation _zwischen_ den Frames, und du suchst jetzt etwas, was mehrere Frames zusammenfasst?


----------



## Maxim6394 (1. Jan 2012)

ich suche nach einer möglichkeit eine animation mit mehreren frames in einer einzigen datei zu haben, damit man die gesamte animation mit allen frames in java laden kann. ich weis dass zum beispiel das fbx format animationen aus 3ds max speichert, ich hab aber keinen loader dafür gefunden.


----------



## Marco13 (2. Jan 2012)

No offense, aber: Die Formulierung mit "in Java laden" und so klingt .. ein bißchen naiv  Du kannst jede beliebige Datei, die eine Animation in einem belieibigen Format enthält, "in Java laden". Du kannst schließlich jedes einzelne byte der Datei lesen, und damit machen, was du willst. 
Es geht also um die Frage, ob irgendjemand schonmal ein paar hundert Stunden seiner Freizeit investiert hat, und aus Altruismus oder ähnlichen Gründen einen Loader für genau dieses Dateiformat geschrieben und der Welt kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt hat. 
Spontan kenne ich kein Format/Loader, das das leistet, aber das heißt nicht viel. Die Frage hast du aber nicht beantwortet. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du ja eine handvoll OBJ-Dateien in eine ZIP packen und die dann einzeln laden - ist aber ziemlich ineffizient in mehrerer Hinsicht...


----------



## vanny (2. Jan 2012)

Vielleicht ist der Ansatz auch nich der schönste.
Wenn du dein 3DObjekt morphen möchtest, geschiet das im 3D-Programm in der Regel per PLA(Point Level Animation).
Diese Daten sind für dich interressant um eben genau 1 Object im Programm zu haben und zu animieren.
Mit welchem Tool arbeitest du?


----------



## truesoul (2. Jan 2012)

Hallo. 

Ich weiß das 3D Objekte im .wrl (VRML) Format, Animationen enthalten kann ABER es gibt kein Loader der dies Unterstützt (in Java). Also heißt es, selber machen. Und jede "Animationsframe" einzel zu laden wird tatsächlich sehr ineffizient sein. Man kann aber alle Frames der Animation in einer Datei (z.B .wrl) packen. Dann dauert das laden des 3D Objects bissl länger aber dann hast du es einmal "drin" aber es ist und bleibt trotzdem ineffizient. Wie du damit umgehst ist dann deine Sache und zudem klingt es komisch


----------

